# Bumper side reflectors: Where to buy



## lokihaus (Jun 2, 2004)

I'm trying to find clear, side marker bumper reflectors for my wife's TTS for xmas present... I just can't seem to find them anywhere. ...either clear, or smoked... but I think she'd prefer clear. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Yes, clear side marker lens would definitely look better. Note that in MA (and likely CT and most other states) if you go clear cover then you must go with an amber bulb. Of course in the TT/TTS it's an LED so further investigation required. 

btw, related: there's a current software update to the side marker light sequencing. 
09/22/2016
Manufacturer Safety recall issued 
Recall #97CB SIDE MARKER LIGHTS


----------



## neilm (Apr 25, 1999)

*I tinted mine*


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

The tinted side marker looks great on your Nano grey, but would be even more obvious than the OEM amber on the author's Vegas yellow.


----------

